# [SOLVED] DLNA Server on Windows Server 2012



## themoodude (Mar 31, 2008)

Can anyone recommend a good DLNA Server for use on a Windows Server 2012 (Standard) box? Ideally something that can transcode on the fly for Xbox 360 compatibility. I've not actually set up a DLNA Server before (as I've simply not needed to) so any tips therein (such as configuring suitable transcoding) would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: DLNA Server on Windows Server 2012*

Read this over, this is xbox 360 compatible and its built in to Server 2012

Windows Server 2012 Essentials Tip: Enable and Configure Media Sharing | Windows Server 2012 content from Paul Thurrott's SuperSite for Windows


----------



## themoodude (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: DLNA Server on Windows Server 2012*

Unfortunately that doesn't offer transcoding on the fly and also is only available in Server 2012 Essentials. Unfortunately I'm not running essentials, but standard, and therefore don't have use of the "dashboard" admin interface.

I've looked into it some more and have tried both "PS3 Media Server" and "Serviio". For anyone interested I'd recommend Serviio. It was easy to set up, and supports transcoding of all formats I threw at it on the fly. It also supports a variety of metadata files (or even grabs its own online). I'll mark this as solved. Thank you for your time.


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

Sorry it didn't have what you needed but I'm glad you found something to do as you need.

congrats


----------

